# '09 3090 XP clutch lock repair ?



## HUNTSMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Haven't visited here in a while but knew right away where to go for the best snowblower info available. 

As the title states, I'm having issues with the clutch lock mechanism. it's not staying engaged like it should. Its part of the left handle assembly. I've inspected and tweaked everything I can see/think of and it still won't work. There's a small spot on what I think is called the clutch cam lock that looks wore down and not "catching" like it should. Any ideas or input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HUNTSMAN;463185
As the title states said:


> I don't have much experience with this model but here is a parts site with what you mentioned:
> 
> Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## HUNTSMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Normex said:


> I don't have much experience with this model but here is a parts site with what you mentioned:
> 
> Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...



Although I have the same diagram downloaded and have referenced it many times myself...I appreciate the effort. Thank You for reading my thread and trying to help.
It's part number 24 and 26 from that diagram that I'm referring to exactly. The cam is not catching properly on the sprIng (which is a small/thin piece of metal that looks nothing like a spring) At the end of last winter the cam lock function was still working but was showing signs of "weakness". It would disengage very easy but still performed as designed. The only thing that changed was when I got the snowblower out of storage I put a wrench or screwdriver to most of the nuts and bolts just to make sure they were tight. I also lubricated most of the moving parts that didn't call for grease. I remember "bumping" the hex head fastener for the spring but don't recall if it tightened or not. We're expecting 6 to 12 inches of snow in the next 24 to 48 hours and I need this to work. Thinking about taking the Dremel and grinding a little material off of the cam in the spot where it appears to be worn down....where the spring catches. 

Thanks again for the diagram.


----------



## HUNTSMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Made a few adjustments to the spring and some Dremel work on the cam and I believe Ive got it fixed. It's functioning like it's supposed to without the motor running and actually snow blowing. If the snow hits like the forecast says it's going to then I'll be able to know for sure.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

HUNTSMAN said:


> Made a few adjustments to the spring and some Dremel work on the cam and I believe Ive got it fixed. It's functioning like it's supposed to without the motor running and actually snow blowing. If the snow hits like the forecast says it's going to then I'll be able to know for sure.


Good show and Good Luck


----------

